
How Much Does Education Really Boost Intelligence? - mpweiher
https://www.psychologytoday.com/intl/blog/brainstorm/201806/how-much-does-education-really-boost-intelligence
======
davelnewton
Do people claim that education boosts _intelligence_? It _can_ improve
problem-solving skills (it's not a _given_ , e.g., going to school doesn't
mean you'll learn anything) which could lead to better performance on IQ
tests, but that seems like a separate discussion.

